# Help! cloudy goo? mucus plug?



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

My FF Saanen doe is due April 15th. When I checked her a little while ago i noticed goo for the first time, but it was cloudy yellowish looking - like snot. There was just a tiny bit. Her vulva has been pushed outward looking for several days now, and she has a "baby udder" but definitely not full yet. Should I be concerned at all?
Also, I always feel for baby movement by placing my hand under her just before her udder and gently lifting up a bit. I love to feel those baby kicks! But tonight, no kicks. I may have felt a little movement twice, not certain, but definitely not the strong kicks I'm used to feeling. And she was not real patient with me feeling her belly either like she normally is. Not agitated, but not happy about it. 
Please help calm my first time nerves! Does anything here sound not right? Thank you in advance. I will try to post pictures in the next frame from my iphone, can't figure out how to do that from computer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she lost her plug...this can happen a few weeks +/- before kidding..movement can vary depending on where the babies are ....don't panic : ) if mom is acting well other wise..just keep watch..'


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

See the cloudy string, about an inch long? Crazy how a body can get worked up over an inch of goo! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...I understand lol....

white opaque goo is usually the "plug" goats loose this prior to kidding ...if its amber in color then you have kids coming...it looks opaque..cream ish to me...


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok, whew! She acted fine other than not wanting me to feel her belly, but I don't blame her. She was eating, and otherwise affectionate. Here's a prettier picture 







She has a major winter coat that is shedding like crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like babies have dropped which is about right with her being due the 15th..remember the due date is an estimate...not a promise lol...keep watch for other signs of pending kids..

full tight udder
loose baggie vulva
off to herself
some go off feed
restless
nesting
stretching
up and down, pawing...ect....


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree, though the bottom 3 inches if her belly are hair, lol, the baby(babies) look lower. I can see more of her hip bones, she looks more "hollow".
I have the whole house on baby watch for all of those signs! My 3sons who are still at home, ages 14/11/9 know more about signs of labor than most first time fathers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you are read!! and have lots of help...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------

